

Why I'm the Best Programmer in the World (Jeff Atwood, not me) - lathamcity
http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/2004/08/why-im-the-best-programmer-in-the-world.html

======
lathamcity
This is from 2004, but I thought it was interesting and relevant in today's
world of ninjas, rockstars, cowboy coders, and interviewers who think a good
programmer has the memory of Von Neumann.

